# HP Envy Network adapter issues / wifi issues



## Time Waster (23 Dec 2021)

A few years ago I got a nice envy laptop that had a decent chip and specs, although it was a HDD one as SSD were still high end only is that old. It started as a guide computer but after 6 months the connection to Internet started to be shaky. One evening no problems the next I had to keep knocking off the WiFi network adaptor off and back on or troubleshoot it. Eventually it just stopped connecting at all. I gave up in the and bought a smaller laptop with a SSD.

Is this likely to be readily fixed? Is it worth paying for it to be fixed? Should I bother considering it's 3 or more years old now? It was a nice keyboard, screen and sound too.

Any views?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

Why not search out one of the older mobile/WiFi dongles. 
Use that to connect to WiFi.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Dec 2021)

I would look at getting it repaired. Some laptops have replaceable wifi adpators, but this will depend on the model of course. 
Alternatively you could get a cheap wifi dongle like this


----------



## Time Waster (23 Dec 2021)

Thanks! Might get a dongle for a fiver. Worth a try.


----------



## DaveReading (23 Dec 2021)

Not HP, but I had similar problems recently with the Intel WiFi adaptor in my laptop losing the connection to my server and to the Internet (once in the middle of a Zoom call!). Disabling and re-enabling the adaptor worked, but didn't cure the issue.

Eventually I uninstalled it, removed all traces of the old driver, and downloaded/installed the latest driver from the vendor. Touch wood, seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## Trickedem (23 Dec 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I would look at getting it repaired. Some laptops have replaceable wifi adpators, but this will depend on the model of course.
> Alternatively you could get a cheap wifi dongle like this


You could replace the internal card too...Bit more expensive and will require some dismantling...link


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why not search out one of the older mobile/WiFi dongles.
> Use that to connect to WiFi.





DaveReading said:


> Not HP, but I had similar problems recently with the Intel WiFi adaptor in my laptop losing the connection to my server and to the Internet (once in the middle of a Zoom call!). Disabling and re-enabling the adaptor worked, but didn't cure the issue.
> 
> Eventually I uninstalled it, removed all traces of the old driver, and downloaded/installed the latest driver from the vendor. Touch wood, seems to have fixed the problem.



I did both, and it may be psychological, or a result of other bits of housekeeping I did at the same time as suggested by loads of youtube things, but with them both connected, it seems to be better than ever.


----------



## Time Waster (23 Dec 2021)

I updated drivers. Not sure if I deleted it before downlo current driver. Whatever solution I got from Internet didn'twork or not for long. It's frustrating when it appears to work well whatever I tried for a few uses or even just that one day's use only to fall exactly at before.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

A very long shot but... are you definitely trying to connect to _your own_ wifi?

If you have somehow been connecting to a neighbour's insecure wifi instead of yours then it wouldn't be surprising if it were not reliable.


----------



## Time Waster (24 Dec 2021)

I've tried but my neighbour's WiFi is password protected. We had a limit on ours which we easily passed. No free rides unfortunately. 😕


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2021)

I've got a 17" Envy of similar vintage. Pretty sure the wifi cards are swappable in these. I swapped my HD for an SSD and being a big case, the old HD became a second drive.

Notebookrepair.co.uk are really good. Just had them replace my keyboard and fix the hinge on my Envy


----------

